# 5.1 or 7.1



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

All posts moved to the other thread..


----------



## Heath Cunningham (Jun 28, 2014)

Prof. said:


> All posts moved to the other thread..


thanks mate, I didn't mean too post it in there ;-)


----------

